# The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000006)



## Augie172 (Mar 17, 2013)

exact quote," INSTALL.EXE The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000006) click OK the exit the application"
So here is the thing, i have two pc's with windows 7 64 bit on them and ive tried installing this game on both and they both give me the same error when opening up the installer, my brother has windows xp on his comp and it worked perfectly, so i NEED HELP! my comp has 8gb of memory and i have a raedon HD 6000 series ( i forgot witch one ) so i know mt computer specs are way over the needed ones for the game. i have Directx10 installed on my comp and .net framework 4.5, so any help would be appreticated


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please post the name of the game.


----------



## Augie172 (Mar 17, 2013)

Skyrim


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

download and install this version of directx to your pc Download DirectX Redist (June 2010) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## Augie172 (Mar 17, 2013)

I ran and installed the DXSETUP, but it didnt change anything, idk if i was doing it right thou becasue there were alot of files


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Well try instaling direct x 9c from Microsoft, or try running the game in xp mode.


----------



## Augie172 (Mar 17, 2013)

How do i run it in XP mode?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

right click on the games icon select properties, click on the compatibility tab
Then click on run this program in windows xp sp 3 click apply then ok


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

the only other thing is update graphics card driver see if this helps AMD Catalyst


----------



## Augie172 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dang none of this worked


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Go here and download .Net Framework , that should do it!

Quick Fix: The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000006). » Computer Help

Sounds like your Install .net is corrupt


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I am surprised no one mentioned this, Seven has XP mode get it from MS:-

Download Windows XP Mode


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

I've seen this happen twice

Once was a corrupted .net framework, uninstall all .net framework and reinstall, all up to 4.0

the other was a corrupted file from using p2p file sharing. I hope this is not the case.


----------



## Aaryan Gupta (Apr 21, 2014)

i am having the same problem with win7 sp1 , previously in xp everything was working fine and in win7 too it was working fine but sometime later i have installed many games but after sometime it show application was unable to start correctly 0xc0000006. my game is not running and i cannot install things. i have tried repairing the .net framework but nothing has changed. please provide a proper solution fastly please. my team viewer setup is not working i cannot install things. ram 2.5 gb, nvidia 1gb graphic card, 1tb space, intel core 2 duo and 32 bit operating system 2.93 gz please provide a solution please fastly. i have provided everything i knew please tell me please.


----------

